# Wire haired dachshund x poodle clipper advice needed



## Les Buck (7 mo ago)

Wire haired dachshund x poodle clipper advice needed please…what is the best one to use?


----------



## LittleFox (12 mo ago)

If you're going to be doing full clips (as opposed to tidy-ups) go for an A5 clipper rather than a 5-in-one or a trimmer. I have an Andis ACG 2 speed, Wahl is also a good brand. You'll probably want some snap-on combs to vary the length - the Wahl stainless steel ones are good. The combs can go over a 10 blade but are better over a 30 blade.

Only use a clipper with a completely clean, dry and brushed-out dog.


----------



## Les Buck (7 mo ago)

LittleFox said:


> If you're going to be doing full clips (as opposed to tidy-ups) go for an A5 clipper rather than a 5-in-one or a trimmer. I have an Andis ACG 2 speed, Wahl is also a good brand. You'll probably want some snap-on combs to vary the length - the Wahl stainless steel ones are good. The combs can go over a 10 blade but are better over a 30 blade.
> 
> Only use a clipper with a completely clean, dry and brushed-out dog.


Brilliant thank you very much


----------

